

Ubuntu needs to work on user experience - pragmatic
http://www.rebol.com/article/0482.html

======
ephesus
He managed to write the entire post without pointing out a single thing he
found fault with. Kind of a waste of time.

~~~
bitwize
Look at an Amiga. Find out how Linux is not like an Amiga, UI-wise. That's
probably what's wrong with it, from Sassenrath's POV.

Glaring error #1: At Commodore it was a rule that user input should be
prioritized over all other processing. This determined things like, for
example, how interrupts were prioritized in the kernel. No modern OS does
this, resulting in UIs that lag and shudder as the machine restores some
process out of swap before getting around to the thing for which it was built:
responding to your commands.

------
redraga
I've been using Linux (Fedora) for about 6 years now, and sadly I have to
agree with the article. Although the newer releases are far better, there are
still bugs which hamper user experience. For example, Fedora 12 (and 13 the
current release) have a bug where even after switching off my laptop scroll
pad through an external button (my laptop has one), the mouse pointer moves
every time I touch the pad. There are a few other bugs which are really
annoying. Since I'm a CS student, I love Linux and use it for my work, I have
the patience and interest to look at solutions and workarounds. I don't think
an everyday user would be bothered to do the same.

